

Ask HN: What is your go to web framework for Real Time webapps? - tuyguntn

Given the rise of real-time web apps, server sent events, notifications and single page apps and JS heavy web sites, and lack of real time capabilities of Django-like frameworks (not built-in) what is your go to framework when you need to build such web apps?<p>EDIT: Can you talk a little about your chosen framework? why do you choose it, how is it different from others, which feature of it do you like most? How is framework is trending?
======
jkarneges
I use Pushpin for all of my stuff (but of course I am biased as its lead
developer :)).

In almost all cases I combine it with Django.

------
mailer
AngularJS for client

~~~
tuyguntn
How about backend side?

------
leeg
Meteor

